# Siberia is our newest Italian-English moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Siberia is now a moderator of the Italian-English forum.

Siberia, I'm quite happy to have you on the team with us now! 

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Siberia is out of the fridge! (I know, you are tired of that joke, right?)

Welcome to the team!​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome Sib!
I'm glad you're one of the team!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulazioni, Siberia.  Ti auguro molto successo.  

Elisabetta


----------



## fsabroso

Siberia:

¡ Bienvenida al "otro lado" !


----------



## Siberia

Thanks,
I hadn't seen this thread at all
"quite happy Mike"?  In my area of the world that is a no no!!! LOL
Siberia


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Siberia said:


> Thanks,
> I hadn't seen this thread at all
> "quite happy Mike"?  In my area of the world that is a no no!!! LOL
> Siberia


Rite 
Maybe Mike wanted to say he's _pretty_ happy..


----------



## Gévy

Bienvenida, Siberia! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## samanthalee

The first time I heard of the word "Siberia" was in a DHL television advertisement...
Welcome to the team.


----------



## GavinW

Congrats! You'll be an asset to what is already a great team.


----------



## sam1978

Congratulations, Siberia!!


----------



## LV4-26

Congratulations, Siberia.
I like this name. It reminds me of Yes (the group).


----------



## Flaminius

Warm welcomes to you, Siberia!


----------



## Siberia

LV4-26 said:


> Congratulations, Siberia.
> I like this name. It reminds me of Yes (the group).




A very , very good guess!!
Thanks
Siberia


----------



## ILT

Welcome on  board Siberia!

ILT


----------



## pyan

Welcome, Siberia.

I'm *very* happy to see you on board.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tante congratulazioni, Siberia!


----------

